# Cake Stands



## ang86elax (23 Jan 2011)

Hello, 
sorry if I shouldnt post this here, but I would like to have a few cake stands made for an upcoming Wedding Fayre. 
I have attached a picture of the type of cake stand I would like, I dont need it painted as I would do this my self. If no one on here can take orders like this could you please point me in the right direction. 
Many Thanks


----------



## joiner_sim (23 Jan 2011)

Hello,

Why shouldn't you post this here? This is the place to find a man who can!

Well..... I can't but I'm sure a turner will be along very soon to give you a price or PM. It would help if you let us know where you are located.

Welcome to the forums.


----------



## TheTiddles (23 Jan 2011)

What material would you be after? MDF could make them very cheap, at least for the flat sections. Sounds like a nice little job for someone with a duplicator

Aidan


----------



## Bodrighy (23 Jan 2011)

How many do you need and what approx. sizes are you looking for?

pete


----------



## ang86elax (23 Jan 2011)

Thanks for your replies, 
I would need 6 stands initially, 3 stands with a diameter of 12" and a height of 6" and 3 stands with a diameter of 14" with a height of 7" . 
I don’t mind what wood is used, just the cheapest really as I would be painting them.
I’m from Gwent, South Wales. Also if it’s easier to post the stands in 2 pieces, I wouldn’t mind assembling them myself.
Thanks 
Angela


----------



## woodturningpat (17 Jul 2011)

Only just joined this forum and came across this post which is now quite old. I have turned cake stands and for the very reaon that these are wanted. Unfortunately they are not cheap as thery are made of hardwood and take some time to sort. I can't post a link here but let me know if you still need to sort something and what sort of price you were hoping for. 

Regards
Pat


----------



## jumps (17 Jul 2011)

woodturningpat":1fwcwsf7 said:


> Only just joined this forum and came across this post which is now quite old. I have turned cake stands and for the very reaon that these are wanted. Unfortunately they are not cheap as thery are made of hardwood and take some time to sort. I can't post a link here but let me know if you still need to sort something and what sort of price you were hoping for.
> 
> Regards
> Pat



Given that Angela hasn't visited the forum since the 24 Jan you may have to wait a little for a response.......... #-o


----------



## PsyMan (17 Jul 2011)

I would imagine the cakes may be eaten by now


----------



## Leo (18 Jul 2011)

#-o  Looks like I missed out on the cakes again !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Jonzjob (20 Jul 2011)

I can just see Mr Blister with one in each hand!! :shock: 

I wonder if that's where you got then from :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## ang86elax (24 Jul 2012)

Hi, 
thanks to everyone who replied to my post about the cake stands, back in jan 2011! I got them made by a local carpenter as it was easier for me to pick them up. I have now run out of the stands and can't get hold of the original carpenter i used and need extra due to a bride who would like one for her wedding this Saturday! i know this is very short notice but if anyone is still able to make these stands i would love to hear from you. I will need 3 stands in total.
im not sure if my account will let me reply to private messages, so if you send me a pm please include your email address for me to respond.

I understand if you can't make these for me as it is a very tight deadline. 
Angela


----------



## KimG (24 Jul 2012)

I couldn't do them by Saturday, but it has sure given me an idea of what else to make! Hope the wedding goes well!


----------



## nev (25 Jul 2012)

Hi Angela
You could possibly try isca woodcraft in Tredegar House. As he is also a supplier of wood turning goodies he may know of someone else if he's not up for it himself?
A bit short notice for me too, but you could try me in the future if you like.


----------



## babylon355 (26 Jul 2012)

Hello Angela,
it was me who made the original stands for you back last year. Sorry I didn't get back to your email you sent via the website, I must confess I don't check it too often now as I don't do as much turning as I used to. As it was I wouldn't have been able to get any done by the weekend due to work commitments but if you need any more in the future, try me and if I have enough notice I'm sure I can help out.
Thanks,
Mike


----------



## hobbler (30 Jul 2012)

Ah this is why Hughie said time I revisited I did spot this the other day but have been busy.

I just finished this one two three or is it more http://woolnwood.blogspot.com.au/2012/0 ... leted.html

This link is to the last WiP and has links to all the WiP's of the build.


----------



## pandora (20 Feb 2013)

Hi, 

I've just come across this topic .... I've actually just posted a similar request in the general forum 
(cake-stand-required-t68308.html), as I didn't know what 'turning' was! 

Just wondering if anyone was able to help! 


Thanks for your time, 

A rather stressed Pandora!


----------



## =Adam= (20 Feb 2013)

pm'd


----------

